# ROWE2



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Did your effexor work right away?2 days on it now, I know it is soon but definatly not working as quick as pamelor did. also producing D and more gasDid you have to wait until you jumped to a higher dose before you saw results


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry Ganas, I've been away on a short vacation trip. The Effexor didn't really kick in until a couple of weeks. It never gave me D, but remember I switched from Prozac to Effexor. I started out on 37.5, but still found myself clenching my teeth, or hands, and noticed how I was driving. I would catch myself gripping the steering wheel tightly, and leaning forward toward the steering wheel. I told my Doc about this, and he said it was time to go to 75 mg. He was right. I'm much more relaxed, and don't have the body aches as I did. I had an IBS attack this afternoon, but it was short lived and my heart didn't feel like it was going to pound out of my chest. Only a mild racing sensation. Once I emptied, I felt immediately better. Just felt tired. I hope you hang in there with the Effexor and give it time. I can't remember if you are on the Effexor or Effexor XR. I had to switch to the XR, which seemed to make a huge difference. It lasts 24 hours instead of 12. Good luck and let me know how you are doing.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

thanks rowe its day 5 on Effexor xr and had a really good day.First day I have noticed a difference I hope this is not a fluke.Is there a lower dose other than the 37.5 to 75mg. Knowing my body I just dont think it could take that much med


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Ganas, glad to hear you are doing okay. I did a search on Effexor on Yahoo, and it did show a 25 mg. and a 50mg. My doctor said that 75mg is usually the recommended dosage for maximum treatment. It you would like, in your search engine type in Effexor and it will give all kinds of info. Take care, and I'm glad to hear the chest pains have gone away. That had me very concerned for you! Also, one more thing. WWW.Webmd.com has good sites on Effexor.


----------

